# Double Edge Razor Blades



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

As a boy I remember spending time at my grandparent's house and watching my grandfather use a shaving brush and double edge razor. When he died, the only thing I asked for was his DE. Not only did I get his DE, I also received one from his brother, the original issued one to him by the Marine Corps during basic training, before being shipped off to Tarawa.

I purchased a new DE (Merkur Future) and matching shaving brush after reading reviews on Badger and Blade. This is my one indulgence in the morning, a nice shave and every damn time I think of my Grandpa. While the combo was ridiculously expensive, I buy a box of 100 double edge blades for about $15, enough to last me two years. 

I have on average 50 blades at any given time and lately I have been trying to think of a weapon I could make out of them in a SHTF situation. I was thinking of some sort of monkey paw, but I think they would just slice the rope and put me in danger! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

